# 2006 NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7:30 ET, ESPN)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center>








*NBA Draft Lottery: May 23 | NBA Draft 2006: June 28 New York City |







, 7:30 pm ET*

*Chances of Winning**










25.0%









19.9% 









13.8%









13.7%









8.8% 









5.3% 









5.3% 









2.3% 









2.2%









1.1%









0.8%









0.7% 









0.6%









0.5%*

</center>


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't feel lucky.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> I don't feel lucky.


That's funny cause for some reason i feel really lucky, i think this might be the year where we get the nimber 1 pick and we pick either Aldridge,Bargnani,Gay, or Tyrus


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

In all honesty, I hope Portland or Chicago gets the number one pick.

If Chicago wins, the Knicks lose again, and hopefully they will get closer to realizing that they have become the joke of the League.

If Portland wins, they have their pick of the litter. All of the candidates seem to be mature and solid citizens, something the Portland fans deserve after years of supporting the Jail Blazers. It would be nice to see them get a "good" guy for a change.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a feeling that Portland will indeed get the pick. However, I really don't think it matters too much who gets the #1 pick this year. There are no players who really stand out like LeBron James, Yao Ming or Dwight Howard.

LaMarcus Aldridge
Adam Morrison
Andrea Bargnani
Tyrus Thomas
Rudy Gay

Any one of these guys could go #1 and there is no clear cut winner. Thus, teams would feel a lot less pressure picking in the 3-5 spot than they would 1-2. I really don't see much talent separating those players. However, I would lay off of Tyrus Thomas...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

is this on canadian TV?? i cant find it!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone care to give a ball-by-ball update for those North of the border?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Or those w/o cable?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

if you're not watching espn you're probably lucky. i dont know if its possible for a network to cover basketball any worse than this outfit. greg anthony already came out with a gem saying people question whether bargnani has the passion for the game. the kid is like 20 years old playing in a pro league against men and he doesnt have the passion, wow!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Any balls picked yet?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

yay! its starting


p.s bargnani is projected to go 7th by sum important shmuk *shrug*


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

onecooljew said:


> Any balls picked yet?


not yet hang in there, as soon as the top 3 are known we'll post it, they start turning cards over starting at 14 therefore if a team that was by record the 14th worst team and their card isnt turned over first you know they're in the top 3, confusing?, good. stay tuned.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> if you're not watching espn you're probably lucky. i dont know if its possible for a network to cover basketball any worse than this outfit. greg anthony already came out with a gem saying people question whether bargnani has the passion for the game. the kid is like 20 years old playing in a pro league against men and he doesnt have the passion, wow!


I think they're just trying to say something - _anything_ - to drag this thing out for 30 minutes, when it realistically shouldn't take any longer than five (minus a commercial in between the fourth pick and the third pick).

Besides, it's Greg Anthony. Who takes him seriously?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I will try to update in real time.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

C'moonnnn....


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Thx Cardigan


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

14. Utah Jazz
13. Philadelphia 76ers
12. New Orleans Hornets
11. Orlando Magic
10. Seattle Supersonics
9. GS Warriors
8. Houston Rockets
7. Boston Celtics
6. Minnesota Timberwolves
5. Atlanta Hawks
4. Portland Trailblazers!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

ahahahhaahahahh TOP 3 BBABBY


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jebus...poor Blazers...

Good thing this draft's fourth pick is probably just as good as the first.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Colangelo is about to **** himself!

Portland can't be happy, this was the most they could have moved down.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

toronto
charlotte'
chicago
top 3


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Toronto Won...

?!?!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

3. Charlotte
2. Chicago
1. Toronto


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man I am so happy Raptors got #1!!!

Finally something good happening!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

top 3
toronto{bargnani)
chicago(aldridge)
charlotte(morrison)
portland(thomas)

just a guess


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.

Chicago = Aldridge

Charlotte = Gay (which is exactly what Bernie wanted, just like he wanted Felton). Rudy Gay will have the best rookie season if he's playing in Charlotte.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.
> 
> Chicago = Aldridge
> 
> Charlotte = Gay (which is exactly what Bernie wanted, just like he wanted Felton). Rudy Gay will have the best rookie season if he's playing in Charlotte.


mo pete > morrison

i really hope that we don't pick mustachio.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I really feel sorry for the Blazers...along with New York Knicks who traded the second pick away. :rofl:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.
> 
> Chicago = Aldridge
> 
> Charlotte = Gay (which is exactly what Bernie wanted, just like he wanted Felton). Rudy Gay will have the best rookie season if he's playing in Charlotte.


that's what i would do also, but for some reason i think colangelo wants to go with a european player and bargnani would fit that bill. i agree with gay to charlotte and i think thomas will drop out of the top 4, poor atlanta.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aldridge looks like a near lock for Chicago, and I ain't bout to start complaining.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hawks won this lottery, because if they couldn't get Aldridge the best thing for them was to pick 5th and take either a Patrick O'Bryant or a PG (like Marcus Williams or Kyle Lowry). 

Either way, the Hawks should fill a need.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Hawks won this lottery, because if they couldn't get Aldridge the best thing for them was to pick 5th and take either a Patrick O'Bryant or a PG (like Marcus Williams or Kyle Lowry).
> 
> Either way, the Hawks should fill a need.


you may be right, the last thing they need is another forward.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> I really feel sorry for the Blazers...along with New York Knicks who traded the second pick away. :rofl:


i think the blazers would have wanted morrison with the 1st pick and now they may be able to get him at 4, save some money and take some pressure off everyone involved.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> Hawks won this lottery, because if they couldn't get Aldridge the best thing for them was to pick 5th and take either a Patrick O'Bryant or a PG (like Marcus Williams or Kyle Lowry).
> 
> Either way, the Hawks should fill a need.


I agree. But who does Toronto go with?

Bargnani puts them at a log jam. And Morris Peterson is better than any SF in this draft.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.
> 
> Chicago = Aldridge
> 
> Charlotte = Gay (which is exactly what Bernie wanted, just like he wanted Felton). Rudy Gay will have the best rookie season if he's playing in Charlotte.


This pick is getting traded.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

blowuptheraptors said:


> This pick is getting traded.


you may be right but if its bargnani and he turns out to be dirk nowitzki like some have hinted, you basically blew a golden opportunity.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Something tells me Toronto is about to sneak up on the Eastern Confrence and make the playoffs next year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Bargnani
2. Aldridge
3. Gay
4. Morrison
5. Thomas


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

very very glad to see the wolves didnt drop any spots.
number 6 will be a good pick, because i think the top crop of this draft goes to about the 7th pick.
wouldnt surpise me if toronto trades the pick.. if i were them i would take aldridge though.

1. raps: Aldridge
2. bulls: Thomas
3. cats: Gay
4. blazers: Morrison


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if toronto is dead set on taking bargnani, they better trade down.
complete waste of a number 1 pick IMO.
trade with the wolves and grab a couple of second rounders as well as the player they want


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> very very glad to see the wolves didnt drop any spots.
> number 6 will be a good pick, because i think the top crop of this draft goes to about the 7th pick.
> wouldnt surpise me if toronto trades the pick.. if i were them i would take aldridge though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, so would I but I'm afraid they'll take Bargnani...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Hawks take Tyrus Thomas or another wing, I will scream.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

HKF said:


> I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.



i'll be very, very, disappointed if the raps take morrison 1st...is he even that much better then cv? i have my doubts...sure the guy can score but is he gonna be an above avg scorer (15-18) or an elite scorer (22+) that i feel he'll absolutely need to become to offset his defensive shortcomings...if i had to guess i would say the latter and not the former...

i mean, as bad as i think cv is a def. liability at 3, morrison wont be much better (so slow laterally..he wont be able to guard anyone...hes gonna get exposed defensively., imo)

aldridge is probably the bpa for us...he suits the uptempo style were looking to implement as well as addressing a major, major need at 5...it just makes too much sense...lamarcus has to be our guy...


----------



## |..|Klutch (May 24, 2006)

Raps got first pick....


ha


tyrus thomas, an play that dude as a 3


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm hoping the Raptors take Aldridge to fill out the frontcourt.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I would take Bargnani #1. I don't understand why you wouldn't. Bosh, CV, and Bargnani can all play 3, 4, and 5.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya imagine all those players if they reach full potential. 

Next generation versions of: KG (bosh), Dirk (bragnani), Odom? (Villy). Eastern conference teams should be a little scared.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

We are hearing in Portland that the Raps are dead set on Bargnani, and were willing to trade up to #1 to make sure they nabbed him. In fact they just jired one of the coaches from his Euro club as an assistant.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think the Raptors can only go wrong if they don't take Aldridge, Bragnani or go for the shocker in Morrison. 

IMO Aldridge and Bragnani (either order) will go 1/2 and Morrison will go 3.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Schilly said:


> We are hearing in Portland that the Raps are dead set on Bargnani, and were willing to trade up to #1 to make sure they nabbed him. In fact they just jired one of the coaches from his Euro club as an assistant.


wow, you hear alot of stuff. have a link?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I heard on the radio in DC that the Raptors are set on taking Bargnani.

My thoughts?

I think that Morrison is the best player in the draft(waits for reaction and ducks) and I think any of the fab five (Bargnani, Thomas, Aldridge, Morrison, Gay) would help Toronto.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

rainman said:


> you may be right but if its bargnani and he turns out to be dirk nowitzki like some have hinted, you basically blew a golden opportunity.



Funny thing. If BC gets the Treviso GM on board, he will then have Bargnani on board. Bargnani ups the stuff about Toronto or bust. Raps trade down 5-9th pick, get sweetener and Bargnani anyway.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Does Toronto still take Bargnani with the #1 pick? They should trade down with Atlanta. Josh Childress and the #5 for the #1. They could still get Bargnani at #5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charlotte is taking Rudy Gay. Someone is going to drop, but it isn't going to be him. His first workout is for the Bobcats as well. Expect him to shut it down, once it's well known that the Bobkitties like him.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> I think Morrison goes No.1 (to give T-Dot some NBA visibility) and he doesn't have to be the man on this team. He can be the 3rd best starter (behind Villy and Bosh) at best and get his chance to shine.
> 
> Chicago = Aldridge
> 
> Charlotte = Gay (which is exactly what Bernie wanted, just like he wanted Felton). Rudy Gay will have the best rookie season if he's playing in Charlotte.



If that's the case, the NBA's worst defense just got worse.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> They could still get Bargnani at #5.


No, I really don't think they can. There will be guys slipping in this draft, some could be Thomas, Aldridge, and Morrison depending on the circumstances, but I do NOT in any possible scenario see Bargnani going outside the top 4. And I'm 80% sure he'll go top two even if Toronto wasn't #1.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Does Toronto still take Bargnani with the #1 pick? They should trade down with Atlanta. Josh Childress and the #5 for the #1. They could still get Bargnani at #5.


I think a deal like this is very possible, especially with the hold out talk allowing him to drop to whereever Toronto trades to, within reason.

I would not be surprised to see a deal with PHX either who have 21 and 27(?). Surely BC might try to poach a player. PHX is near the luxury tax.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I think a deal like this is very possible, especially with the hold out talk allowing him to drop to whereever Toronto trades to, within reason.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see a deal with PHX either who have 21 and 27(?). Surely BC might try to poach a player. PHX is near the luxury tax.


I would be very surprised to see Toronto add any more picks in this draft. Colagelo has stated that the team is in need of more veterns and long before this #1 overall stuff said he would entertain the idea of trading out of the draft all together. Add to that the fact that they had another pick in this year's draft earlier in the year traded it and they have two second round picks and IMO there is no way Toronto adds more picks in this year's draft.

PS: when ya getting rid of that fan club in your sig?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> No, I really don't think they can. There will be guys slipping in this draft, some could be Thomas, Aldridge, and Morrison depending on the circumstances, but I do NOT in any possible scenario see Bargnani going outside the top 4. And I'm 80% sure he'll go top two even if Toronto wasn't #1.


You have to imagine Chicago would take Aldridge in any situation as there most glaring need is interior scoring. Aldridge would also help Atlanta more than any player in this draft. If Atltanta were to trade up they would do it to take Aldridge because there is no way he makes it past Chicago. Then it depends on Chicago, they could take Bargnani, but it's not like they are in need of perimeter scorers, I think they would be willing to take a chance on Tyrus Thomas at two and then they could still pick up another big at 16. Charlotte is not going to take a big, they already have May and Okafor and desperately need a swingman. They wisely passed on Granger and Green last year to take Raymond Felton, now they're in perfect position to get Rudy Gay, who is a lot better player than people seem to think he is. Then, there is no way in hell Portland passes on Adam Morrison, he could save NBA basketball in the city.

For Bargnani, it's either #1, #2, or #5. If Toronto can assess with reasonable certainty that Chicago would take Thomas over Bargnani, it would be in there best interest to move down to #5.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

shookem said:


> I would be very surprised to see Toronto add any more picks in this draft. Colagelo has stated that the team is in need of more veterns and long before this #1 overall stuff said he would entertain the idea of trading out of the draft all together. Add to that the fact that they had another pick in this year's draft earlier in the year traded it and they have two second round picks and IMO there is no way Toronto adds more picks in this year's draft.
> 
> PS: when ya getting rid of that fan club in your sig?


I did not mean get both picks necessarily, just they have 2 to choose from.

As for the sig, BC can still trade down.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man oh man poor Blazers... I'm still pretty surprised that the Raptors got the first pick, but anyways Bulls pick second baby! Real tough to predict where the players are gonna land though...

OT: I met Marcus Williams (UConn) at Logan Airport in Boston today! :laugh: Pretty cool guy, but I didn't get a chance to ask him anything about the draft. He's not as tall as I thought he was though...


----------

